# Looking for a certain cd.



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is a link to where you can buy it for $10.99
Departed Studios' TEEMING CD - Halloween Music, Goth, Haunt Sound Effects FX

And here is a link to where you can listen to the first 8 songs.
(Click on the audio link to get to the songs.)
Where to buy Departed Studios' TEEMING. Halloween Music, Scary Haunt Sound FX


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you!  I've been looking everywhere for the cd so I could listen to it.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

It's a good album, I got a copy a few weeks ago. It's definitely worth the money.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you, I'm planning on buying it with my next pay check. Thank you for letting me know!  I plan on using that cd for my halloween haunt! hehe.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Great cd, bought it last year when it came out,Lots of good stuff on it.
He is working on a new one,not sure if it will release before Halloween 09.


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

It's good. I bought it last year.


----------

